

Ask HN: What's the future of frontend web development? - thisisdallas

I&#x27;m curious about the future of frontend development. It seems like every few months there is a new SaaS or stand alone app that offers an easy way to develop responsive html5&#x2F;css3 based layouts and designs e.g. Adobe&#x27;s Edge Refow. Of course, I don&#x27;t think these programs are up to par yet, but what will the field look like in two - three years?<p>Will frontend development&#x2F;developers slowly be phased out by software or will the role of frontend developer transition into something along the lines of javascript specialist focusing on single page apps?
======
jf22
I predict somebody will create a killer javascript ide which which will propel
the language forward like a rocket booster.

Good js is really really hard and it will take a killer tool to make all the
poor and mediocre devs start producing awesome software.

------
hkarthik
The cognitive load needed to be a frontend developer is starting to explode a
little bit. Pretty soon you'll need to know HTML/CSS/Visual Design, one high
level JS-compiled language (CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Dart), and one JS MVC
framework (Backbone, Angular, Ember) to call yourself a frontend developer.

I'm not sure how sustainable that is, and I often wonder if we'll see the rise
of a "middle stack developer" that just deals with the JS intricacies.

------
harrytuttle
Authoring tools haven't got any better in the last decade so I doubt you'll
see anything that makes you obsolete for at least another decade.

The only focus these days is they are subscription/SaaS tools so are entirely
about milking you easily rather than changing the landscape (despite what they
think).

Youll be fine.

